# Whats fring? How much does it cost? Can it save me money?



## olddoll (16 Jun 2009)

Could somebody tell me what [broken link removed] is?   Is there a cost associated with it?


----------



## zealot (3 Jul 2009)

I have used fring as an application on my mobile (Nokia N95 8GB) to turn it into a Skype handset. You would need wifi on your phone, a wireless broadband connection and a Skype account. You would have to pay for Skype but the cost is vastly less for calls per minute - e.g. calling the US for €0.02 per minute - and you only pay as you go. €10 credit in Sykpe or alternative would last you a long time


----------

